# Best food for dog with sensitive tummy?



## lexiedhb (14 April 2011)

Or new rescue dog seems to have quite a sensitive tummy- as in his poo is nearly always very loose, unless he has had chicken and rice for a few days.... he has been on Fish for dogs previously but it does not seem to agree with him.

Any recommendations- (yes I am fully aware that raw would probably be best- but need him to be on kibble for the time being)

Also are there any foods out there that whilst maintaining weight (he really does not need to lose and more) calm them- I am wondering if his reaction to EVERYTHING may be diet related (too much protein?).


Thankies in advance to you knowledgeable doggy lot!


----------



## Toffee44 (14 April 2011)

Will has rice and chicken and kibble! He has the pets at home nutrition science thing. For me it was if he keeps it down that's what he got as he was sicky a lot. Just don't feed white rice its bleached.


----------



## welshness (14 April 2011)

I fed our dog on Hills i/d diet when he had collitis and he was fine on that.  Some dog foods have a lot of fat and that seems to upset them


----------



## celia (14 April 2011)

We feed James Wellbeloved to our retriver who has a fairly sensitive stomach. Seems to suit him well.


----------



## soloabe (14 April 2011)

JWB or raw.


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 April 2011)

i feed james wellbeloved turkey and rice kibble to my lurcher who has a very sensitive tummy, i also only feed hypoallergenic treats, either jwb or wagg sensitive and this seems to suit her...


----------



## Pampered Ponies (14 April 2011)

We have used Wagg or Harringtons.  It is a balanced kibble and so if the dog can eat it he/she should need nothing else.

Hope they get better soon.


----------



## CAYLA (14 April 2011)

Potatoe and salmon is a good choice for sensitive tummies, I think wafcol do it, but a few other brands too. go with a hypoallergenic one.


----------



## Lady La La (15 April 2011)

I feed Tyson JWB - white fish kibble. He's allergic to chicken and well, most stuff really. He has a very sensetive tummy. Has been on JWB for a few months now with no problems other than he is still quite skinny. Its £50 a bag though, but seems worth it.


----------



## lexiedhb (15 April 2011)

Thanks all will have a look at JWB and salmon and tattie......


----------



## weevil (15 April 2011)

I feed my puppy Arden Grange kibble and also supplement with probiotics (Protexin). He was quite ill before Christmas with a nasty GI bug and it took him a while to recover but he does well on the AG food and the probiotics have made a big difference.


----------



## KarynK (16 April 2011)

lexiedhb said:



			...
Also are there any foods out there that whilst maintaining weight (he really does not need to lose and more) calm them- I am wondering if his reaction to EVERYTHING may be diet related (too much protein?).
		
Click to expand...

Avoid anything with wheat, maize, oats or barley as a bulk if you are getting that reaction and he doesn't get on with the fish.

All my rescues have gone straight to raw, but I did have a friend once with a GSD like that it took a while to sway him to raw but when he did it was a different dog no more runny poo or sicking up, he was told it was a reaction to protein and she was on a low protein  special diet.  It is often the protein that is blamed above the bulk, but you have to know the source of the protein if it is plant protein then there is your answer.

Read a pack of prize choice tripe the other day and the feeding of meat products to ruminants is banned so why isn't feeding grain to dogs


----------

